# Greenhouse fire



## goldenrose (Oct 3, 2011)

Just got some bad news-
http://couriernews.suntimes.com/news/7903831-418/four-alarm-blaze-reported-in-hampshire.html
My sympathy goes out to Arnie & Ovation Orchids.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2011)

Indeed.


----------



## paphreek (Oct 3, 2011)

The Klehms had another greenhouse fire on Christmas Eve, 1998. http://www.highbeam.com/doc/1G1-68882415.html


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 3, 2011)

That's terrible! If it's the same Klehm, they had a fire in their Chicago greenhouse a few years back.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 3, 2011)

Oops -- Ross just beat me to it!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 4, 2011)

ouch. plastic burns all too readily. even the aluminet shadecloth burns like crazy. hope there is insurance!


----------



## Marc (Oct 4, 2011)

I can only hope that they have a good fire insurance.

Sad story


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 4, 2011)

This is a sad moment for Klehms had quite a collection of old complex Paphs.


----------



## Candace (Oct 4, 2011)

Ouch...


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 4, 2011)

I was not aware of the 1998 fire, I took a lapse from orchids for about 8 yrs. Let's put it this way, 2 fires now, I wouldn't want to pay the premium! We all hate to see valuable plants lost in that way but then to add more insult to injury, by the end of the week we had a couple of nights of frost so any surviving plants are faced with more peril if they weren't relocated in time ..... and how many jobs were lost?


----------



## Ernie (Oct 6, 2011)

Dang! Sucks for Arnie!


----------

